

Ask HN: What is something every software tester needs to know? - misterhaywood

Be clear. Be concise.
======
tom_b
You must be able to browse, read, and understand the underlying source code
and programming language of the application being tested.

I have worked on teams at large IT providers where test teams were
marginalized because testers were essentially rote button clickers.

